
Ubuntu VMs Under Windows with Multipass - stubish
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/01/22/multipass/
======
eberkund
Snapcraft recently moved to Multipass as the default build environment for
building snaps. I am excited that this might open the possibility to build
snaps on Windows.

